

Oracle names date for next Java - Garbage
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/19/java_roadmap_dates/

======
lukesandberg
whats with all the typos in this article?

* "July 28, 201"? umm. 2011?

* "this will feature the Lambda and Jigsaw projects ant parts of the Coin project not implemented in JDK 7" - no period and "ant" where they meant "and"

This is pretty basic stuff...

------
Garbage
Long story in short --> its July 28, 2011

